# Samson and Delilah visit



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, hubby, two kids and her parents dropped in for a quick visit on their way home from Toronto. I am so glad they took the extra time to swing by my place and take a moment to stretch their legs and have a bit of a lunch. 

I don't have many pictures, because I was busy and chatting too much - you all know how that can happen! :biggrin1: BUT Deb's hubby got a lot of pics so hopefully, there will be plenty more to share with you.

Samson's got a face and body like Ricky's which I just love, but that coat! Omg, what a luxurious, flowing coat! I'm in love.  Delilah is a spitfire and absolutely pretty. She decided it was up to her to keep all those boys in line. Such a little thing, she weighs the same as my Sammy (9.5 lbs), but she didn't let that stop her from keeping my Sammy under her thumb. lol I don't think Sammy knew quite what to do about her!

Turns out Deb's father is from the same area I have family from so we were chatting about that too. Hav topics pretty much ruled though, for some reason. LOL

Two of my teens got to meet the family before they resumed their trip and DD Lina told me I MUST let Ricky's coat grow long like Samson's. Thing is, Ricky's hair isn't quite as silky as Sam's and SHE's not the one doing the grooming! So....... we shall see. 

Enjoy the pics....... You can almost make out Ricky's tail in that last group shot. He wasn't going to hang around waiting for me to take a picture!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*More photos...... *

The first two aren't good quality, but they make me laugh because every time I'd crouch down to try and take some pictures, Samson would come right up to me and stand on his back legs, with his front ones on my knees trying to get a look too! lol

See how Delilah's coat is crimped like that? They are both so very silky and soft. I truly did want to keep them here with me, but didn't quite manage it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, thanks for the pics, sounds/looks like everyone had lots of fun. I really like the pics of you, so joyful! Looking forward to seeing more from Deb!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, you are so lucky to be able to meet those two beautiful havs... not to mention Debbie! Although I'm sure they are also lucky to have met you! 

Thanks for sharing the pics, can't wait to see more!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj, 
I can tell you really enjoyed that visit. Delilah and Samson are beautiful havs. I would love to see 4 running around in my house! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great time and beautiful dogs! Marj- did you get a group shot?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Marj! How wonderful! The smile on your face says it all! Looking forward to Deb's pictures as well.

Note to Deb.....no pressure, but drive home fast *but* safely....we're waiting for more great pics


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj you look and sound like you were in heaven you lucky girl you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I wish I could've been there too. Such gorgeous dogs and I would get to meet Marj and Deb.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures guys!! So nice to see forum members getting together! Wow are those two beautiful Deb!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, Deb's hubby got some of her and I sitting on the couch with all 4 Havs. I'm sure there must be one or two that turned out. 

My two friends and their Havs couldn't come or there would have been 6 Havs here. I yakked so much, my throat was sore! Nah. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a shot I forgot about. It isn't crystal clear, which is too bad. Don't they look like East, West, North and South on the compass thingy?? ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, how cute!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how fun!!! what a wonderful forum...where else can you meet people and pups and get to stretch your legs with lunch at the same time. thanks for sharing Marj.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

<--------Jealous of you Marj! 




What a fun time you must of had! Thanks for sharing the pictures! I would love to meet you and Debbie and all those havs! One day I hope to!:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj---Did you get to squish them?:hug:
They look so soft and fluffy--


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What wonderful fun!! Thanks for sharing the photos... looks like a great time!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

How fun!! I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing. It's always fun to be with a group of havs.


----------



## AMD (Nov 15, 2006)

aww so cute! Great pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Marj---Did you get to squish them?:hug:
> They look so soft and fluffy--


Oh I squished them alright! They are very soft and Sam's hair just flows so nicely. He's isn't a fan of being picked up, but I did manage to keep him there for the photo. Delilah was just a squirmy worm! lol

Debbie, do you blow dry them until they are completely dry each time they are bathed? What products do you use? I tend to never blow dry all the way as it gets tiring for me and for the dog, so we take breaks. Amanda told me at the U.S. National that the reason so many of the Havs there were silky is that their hair is blowdried straight. It's like when my DD straightens her thick, curly hair. It feels like silk when it's straight and smoothed.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Marj for the great lunch!!!!!!! 

It was so great to finally meet you and Ricky & Sammy, even though my Delilah was such a b*tch!!!!!

Here are a couple of pictures. More tomorrow, it's time for bed.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Loving the pictures. It looks like such a nice visit.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. I will be forever amazed at the friendships that these dogs create for us!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love the pics. love this forum. yay go team havanese!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How wonderful for both of you, looks like you had a great visit. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always find it so heart warming when I see pictures of forum members getting together. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Debbie! I knew there'd be a lot of the couch pics with me looking "weird" because I couldn't stop yakking!!! ound: Can hardly see Ricky and Sammy as they are so dark, but I love the one with your kids hanging around. Cute shot! 

We haven't put everything back into our living room after the paint job we did 4 weeks ago, because tomorrow we are getting our floors in there done. We placed the furniture and a couple of paintings on the wall, but that's it. Looking bare now but I can't wait to finally get things back in! 

Was Delilah car sick at all on your trip back home, Deb?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, I loved the description of the visit and the photos! Thank you for taking them - I know how hard it is to stop chatting and admiring the Havs at hand to snap pictures!

I am in love with Sam - that coat, that coloring - he is just too beautiful!

I must have a RED!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Debbie, didn't Kenny take a whole bunch of pictures?? I'd love to see more. PLEASE!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Me too! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


Somehow, I knew I'd find you here, Julie!! :ranger: :wave:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the pictures Marj


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Since you asked for it here they are. I can't take the credit or blame for these pictures.

Ricky wasn't too happy with Delilah telling him off. So he hid under a chair.

Marj made us such a great lunch, not much was left.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

More....

I think the kids had more fun with the dog toys than the dogs did.

Thanks again Marj. Next time we have to have a longer visit.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh your kids were having a ball with the dog toys, weren't they? lol Especially Anthony and the giggling carrot! ound:

Love the pics. Thank you Debbie and Kenny! :whoo: I like the pic of the two "Sams".

We most definitely have to make the next visit longer. I do appreciate that you all stopped here for the time you did, though. I know it meant a longer trip homer. Thanks!

Gosh, how I hate my dining room set!! :frusty: I was going to buy one that I really like two yrs. ago, but had to sacrifice that purchase because I wanted Ricky so badly! At the time, we thought we'd be getting a shelter dog at about $300. Well........ the rest is history, so NO new dining room set just yet!! :suspicious: ound:

Hey Debbie! Your kids and Havs match my decor. They really should have stayed here you know. sigh.........


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks so much Marj for the update on your visit with Deb & fam! Seeing the pictorial of the day made me envious that I couldn't be there too! Looks like everyone had fun. Samson has always been one of my fave hav's here on the forum (I actually LOVE everyones!!). Wow, Delilah is much lighter since I last saw a pic! And Marj, your guys are adorable and I especially LOVE your darling avatar!! Too cute! I think it is fabulous that friendships have been discovered here and that you took the time to enjoy it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So true, Vicki. It IS great that some of us can get to meet in person and it's as if we'd known each other all along. Debbie and I just continued with our online conversation. lol When I met forum members at the U.S. National, we didn't need to spend an hour introducing ourselves to everyone. We already knew each other! ound: It's very nice.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj, I'm so glad to know you have your priorities in the correct order. After all, has your dining room set ever gave you a lickie -- or made you laugh out loud -- or kept your feet warm??? Nuff said -- except when are you getting your third? :biggrin1:
Pictures of memories...good friends...good times are GREAT -- and a bonus is when they include a Hav!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Nuff said" is right, Dale! :biggrin1: But a third ??? :suspicious: I only wish! Nah, I think things are really good with two right now. I would love a third, a red or brindle girl, but it may not be the right time for a while yet. Just have to find a way to start kicking my teens out of the house and THEN we can talk! ound:


----------

